

A database for medical implants. Is this a startup opportunity? - yummyfajitas
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/29/business/29hip.html?_r=1&hp=&oref=login&pagewanted=all

======
krazyk
Dear yummyfajitas, what do you know about this opportunity? I saw the article
as well. I would love to talk further

